# Torch down roof without base layer?



## 66merc (Mar 29, 2009)

I have framed up my 16x12' manshed in the backyard. Essentially a place to hang out in. It has 2x6 rafters on 16" OC with a 2/12 pitch. Basically a shed style "flat" roof with the front wall 10 feet and the back wall 8 feet. 

Wanted to contract the roofing. A roofing contractor has looked at it and has recommended a torch down roof due to the low pitch. However, he says he wants to torch it down directly to the osb decking. He says adding the base layer makes it more wind prone. He says when it comes time to replace the roof you can just torch down another roof over the old one. 

It's just a small building and I don't want to over think it, but does this sound OK?

Thanks


----------



## 66merc (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is a link with photos if it helps.

http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/spammeup/Manshed/

Thanks


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend torching right to the deck.I would at the very least put a nailed base sheet on.I don't see how your roofer feels an added layer makes it more 'wind prone'.That would mean every properly installed torch on roof is gonna blow off.Go with a base,if he doesn't want to do it,find someone who will.Alot of people hungry for work.Just my 2-cents


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You should use a proper base sheet, #43 pound fiberglass is what it is commonly called at the supply houses, but then the roofer needs to nail it in place with large round metal cap nails to hold it in place, which is very common to do.

Also, if there is a fascia board on all 4 sides, then a method to ensure that none of the edges ever get caught by wind and lift up and also to not have to be concerned if the modified bitumen material will remain bonded to the edge sheet metal flashing, you could direct him to use an aluminum termination bar, with oval slots to install wood-tec screws through and space the screws every 6" to 12" On Center, all the way around the perimeter edges.

Ed


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

What Ed said:yes:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

And I agree with John, wholeheartedly on that point, LOL. :laughing:

Ed



(Don't worry, thats not my ego talking. I was just having a little fun)


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

One of my former employees back in 98 burnt his non attached 2 car garage up pretty bad after borrowing my torch and propane tanks simply because he saved $305.00 bucks by skipping the base sheet and metal eave/rake flashing's.
He had to replace portions of both the right side and back wall, plus several deck studs and ply wood.

In 92, a crew torching down a cricket in Orlando, Florida used a base sheet on the deck but not on the plywood wall and they burnt a $650,000.00 home to the ground, it was new construction, thus no one was living there yet and no one noticed the fire until early in the AM when they seen the fire ball.

I not only would not torch down with out a base sheet and proper flashing's like Ed said,
I also would not hire a roofer who suggest doing so.


----------



## 66merc (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the informative replies, folks. Looks like I need to get more bids.

66merc


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Slyfox said:


> One of my former employees back in 98 burnt his non attached 2 car garage up pretty bad after borrowing my torch and propane tanks simply because he saved $305.00 bucks by skipping the base sheet and metal eave/rake flashing's.
> He had to replace portions of both the right side and back wall, plus several deck studs and ply wood.
> 
> In 92, a crew torching down a cricket in Orlando, Florida used a base sheet on the deck but not on the plywood wall and they burnt a $650,000.00 home to the ground, it was new construction, thus no one was living there yet and no one noticed the fire until early in the AM when they seen the fire ball.
> ...


Heh I said it first,Ed just gave a more detailed response,lol


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

lol, sorry my response should have read, Like _*johnK*_ and ED said :yes:

Peace EH!.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

:laughing:I'll forgive you,EH!Lol Take care


----------

